# feeling guilty- asking livery to leave.



## alison247 (22 June 2016)

briefly, we have a livery who pays a peppercorn rent in exchange to  help look after our yard whilst we are away from home.
We returned home last week and found no poo picking had been done since the fields had been rolled and the horses (hers and mine) were still grazing in the rolled field instead of the summer field. Basically field looking really sick and tracks of poo around the edges.
I was out when she came up to do horses so she  phoned my OH and matter of factually told him two horses would be arriving that evening and would be staying overnight on route to her "friends"yard. He was so taken aback he didnt question it???
That evening a horse box turned up through our closed and locked electric gates.She apparently had given him our security code. 
The driver told us he was instructed to put the horses into the stables. He unloaded and left. 
The horses stayed two nights and then disappeared before we were even up on day three. They were collected first thing in the morning apparently.
No sign of livery till Monday this week, so we had not seen the livery here for over four days. Although she tells me she had been here when I was out. 
Yesterday was the first time we had seen her since last Wed. 
When she got here she gave me £50 and said two horses are arriving again in about an hour on route to friends yard and will be here a couple of days.
I asked her again to please poo pick the rolled field and watched her collect around a wheel barrow full, a drop in the ocean. 
She then helped her friend unloaded the two horses and left with him, leaving a hired van and trailer on our drive.
This morning one horse was collected by her man "friend" who had our gate number.
The other horse is still in our stable on its own and cant see my horse and her horse as they are out. Poor thing is distressed on its own in a stable on an empty yard.
My husband has told me to tell her she has to the end of the week to collect her horse and the "friends" horse in our stable.
I feel really uncomfortable that we are being unreasonable but this is our home and what has been going on whilst we weren't here?? She didn't know we would be here this week!


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 June 2016)

Change the gate code and give her set times to attend until evicted  &#128561;


----------



## Micropony (22 June 2016)

That is outrageous behaviour on so many levels. Why would you even contemplate feeling guilty? What I am struggling to understand a bit is why you haven't pulled her on it much more quickly - is there the slightest chance she might think you don't actually mind?


----------



## sarahann1 (22 June 2016)

She's taking the proverbial, you're not being in anyway unreasonable by asking her to leave!


----------



## 9tails (22 June 2016)

What the hell? Why are you feeling guilty about telling her to leave? She's bloody mad.


----------



## Jnhuk (22 June 2016)

I cannot understand why you are feeling guilty? The livery has been abusing your trust. Do these horses have passports and up to date with their vaccs? What about biosecurity as round Central Scotland you cannot move yards without a strangles test nowaways

Are your completely sure everything is above board and these horses are not stolen property?


----------



## 9tails (22 June 2016)

Oh hold on, she wasn't expecting you to be there? So thought she'd ship all these strange horses in, giving total strangers your code invalidating your insurance and risking your own horse with untold illnesses while they're in transit to a friend's yard? She wouldn't be having until the end of the week.


----------



## Dave's Mam (22 June 2016)

Change the gate code.  I'd put money on the fact that she is charging for these stopovers!


----------



## cobgoblin (22 June 2016)

You are being walked over.....and you're feeling guilty??

Change the gate code and kick her arse out tomorrow...no ifs no buts!

Eta.....and give her a hefty bill for the stopovers and lack of care for your security.


----------



## Passtheshampoo (22 June 2016)

I run a v small yard and I would be livid if that happened. I'd tell her to take her horses to her friends place when they collect the last horse.


----------



## alison247 (22 June 2016)

I think she thinks as we are "nice" people we don't mind, though we came home last week unexpectedly and she had to call OH to say this is happening- never asked if it was ok.
Se is defiantly arrogant about it and hasn't been seen since the first two arrived last week and they disappeared overnight too, only yesterday when she gave me an hours notice that another two were arriving.
My OH thinks it sounds dodgy as why not take the horses straight to "friends" yard instead of bedding them down here for two days?
One went this morning the other is still here own her own. When I questioned her about her being shut in on her own she said " she's fine, she's had a foal its normal"!!!
I feel quilty telling her to leave if she is only doing friend a favour and didn't expect to be caught out by us arriving home early.
Though to be fair she hasn't poo picked although she has been asked to and it was part of her deal to have her horse here very very cheaply.


----------



## cobgoblin (22 June 2016)

I think you should take a photo of the one that's still there...just in case it's not above board.


----------



## Goldenstar (22 June 2016)

Your mad she would have been gone after the first strange horses arrived.
It's completely unreasonable to give a stranger a gate code .
It's completely unreasonable to bring strange horses from god knows were onto a private yard .
Ring her tomorrow tell her to get her arse down to your house tell her face to face to get horse and her stuff off your yard by the end of the week .
Then watch your back .
Someone who behave like that is not to be trusted .
Bad luck .


----------



## HashRouge (22 June 2016)

Agree with everyone else - tell her to get lost, as soon as possible!


----------



## Toffee44 (22 June 2016)

Change gate code now. That way she has to approach you and at least you know for certain if shes coming up! 

Has dodgy written all over it.


----------



## alison247 (22 June 2016)

Toffee44 said:



			Change gate code now. That way she has to approach you and at least you know for certain if shes coming up! 

Has dodgy written all over it.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately our gates are a new system run on a sim card so not a question of just changing a code  we need to get the sim card changed by the gate installers.
Will can padlock it though


----------



## alison247 (23 June 2016)

Who would like to take bets that we wake up in the morning and her horse and the squatter are gone?


----------



## sarahann1 (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			I feel quilty telling her to leave if she is only doing friend a favour and didn't expect to be caught out by us arriving home early.
Though to be fair she hasn't poo picked although she has been asked to and it was part of her deal to have her horse here very very cheaply.
		
Click to expand...

No, no, no, no, you should not be feeling guilty, consider yourself kicked up the bahookoie! She is taking massive liberties, this is 100% NOT ok. At the very least she should have asked you if this was ok, to not even let you know is sleekit. She's treating your yard as her own, that is well and truly overstepping the mark. She sounds like a master manipulator, get rid, change your code, up your security and install CCTV if you don't already have it.


----------



## Toffee44 (23 June 2016)

If your worried about her reaction to locking her out. Just say its been failing etc so you put a lock on. You thought you had text her but message hadn't delivered. 
And then say "while your here.... GET ORF ME LAND" 

Good luck OP sorry you have had such a dealing going on with her.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			I think she thinks as we are "nice" people we don't mind, though we came home last week unexpectedly and she had to call OH to say this is happening- never asked if it was ok.
Se is defiantly arrogant about it and hasn't been seen since the first two arrived last week and they disappeared overnight too, only yesterday when she gave me an hours notice that another two were arriving.
My OH thinks it sounds dodgy as why not take the horses straight to "friends" yard instead of bedding them down here for two days?
One went this morning the other is still here own her own. When I questioned her about her being shut in on her own she said " she's fine, she's had a foal its normal"!!!
I feel quilty telling her to leave if she is only doing friend a favour and didn't expect to be caught out by us arriving home early.
Though to be fair she hasn't poo picked although she has been asked to and it was part of her deal to have her horse here very very cheaply.
		
Click to expand...

Alison Alison don't be a doormat .
She gave you two hours notice another two horses were turning up this is not how normal nice people behave towards people giving them a good deal .
You should have taken control then , get a grip of this before you can't call your yard your own .
Get rid .


----------



## Buddy'sMum (23 June 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Change the gate code and give her set times to attend until evicted  &#128561;
		
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## honetpot (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			Unfortunately our gates are a new system run on a sim card so not a question of just changing a code  we need to get the sim card changed by the gate installers.
Will can padlock it though 

Click to expand...

 I have an electric fence that has a sim card, its in a separate unit within the energiser, looking on the internet they are all pretty much the same. I shouldn't be that difficult to get at but a padlock is quick.


----------



## alison247 (23 June 2016)

honetpot said:



			I have an electric fence that has a sim card, its in a separate unit within the energiser, looking on the internet they are all pretty much the same. I shouldn't be that difficult to get at but a padlock is quick.
		
Click to expand...

I guess the installers tell you they need to change it to earn a few more pennies!
Thank you, will get this done tomorrow, cant find a padlock tonight though


----------



## smellsofhorse (23 June 2016)

I really thing she is taking advantage of you.
Even if these horse arnt dodgy.
She isnt pulling her weight and isnt respecting you property.
Give her notice to leave.


----------



## millikins (23 June 2016)

Do you have an all night garage or Tescos, a decent bicycle lock would do temporarily. Some people are truly, incredibly outrageous, to the point where you sort of become stunned by their behaviour.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 June 2016)

Sorry am I reading this right?  You are feeling guilty about asking a livery to leave who has been taking the pIss?  

They need their marching orders pronto.  Can you park a vehicle in front of the gates so she can't get in without contacting you so she can be told to leave?


----------



## gnubee (23 June 2016)

In your position, whilst there appear to be a number of good reasons to get rid, I would be inclined towards a 'sorry, this arrangement isn't what we need right now. This is your notice, please find somewhere else by x date. 
Ironically giving your very reasonable reasons is much more likely to result in push back and her resenting your 'unfair' decision, and possibly even persuading you to give her another chance. 
You have this deal so you will feel like your horses are looked after and property kept safe whilst you aren't there, and after this I doubt you could feel like that again with this livery in charge.


----------



## mytwofriends (23 June 2016)

You sound so very very nice and reasonable, but now is the time for you to change persona!

I'd be mighty miffed about her not keeping to her side of the deal with the poo picking and using the wrong field, especially as she's getting cheap livery in exchange.

And then she uses your facilities for all these strange goings on with "friend's horses" and gives your security code out to a complete stranger? 

Say what????????

Sorry, that wouldn't sit well with me one jot. 

Please, no guilt. Give her marching orders today. Change that code (or get a hefty padlock to go on with) and send her, her horse and her "lodger" packing. She sounds totally untrustworthy.


----------



## ycbm (23 June 2016)

And while your at it, give her the bill for the change of SIM card (by the way I don't think it's acceptable that your security installers know your code either!  Banks don't let their staff know our passwords or pin codes. I would make them teach you how to change it).


----------



## sunnyone (23 June 2016)

Nobody else has said it: livery is lying to you!
Who has a minimum of 2 friends whose horses need to move but cannot go to new yard directly?
My initial thought is have these horses been stolen? Just purchased and nowhere to go to? On their way to/from auction?
Good luck in finding somebody to replace her.


----------



## BlueSkye (23 June 2016)

sunnyone said:



			Nobody else has said it: livery is lying to you!
Who has a minimum of 2 friends whose horses need to move but cannot go to new yard directly?
My initial thought is have these horses been stolen? Just purchased and nowhere to go to? On their way to/from auction?
Good luck in finding somebody to replace her.
		
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## alwaysbroke (23 June 2016)

sunnyone said:



			Nobody else has said it: livery is lying to you!
Who has a minimum of 2 friends whose horses need to move but cannot go to new yard directly?
My initial thought is have these horses been stolen? Just purchased and nowhere to go to? On their way to/from auction?
Good luck in finding somebody to replace her.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts as well. Would be livid if anyone did this to me with no security gates!
Take pics of the remaining horse noting any distinguishing markings, and if possible scan for a microchip. Livery would politely and firmly be told to leave.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (23 June 2016)

Reminds me of a "friend" who house sat for me and we came home early to find her frantically clearing up after having  a party......bloody cheek


----------



## Yeomans (23 June 2016)

Have you checked these horses to see if they have any kind of illness?  They could be bringing something in that you have no knowledge about.


----------



## Fidgety (23 June 2016)

I think feeling guilt should be the least of your worries.

Given you came home early and unexpectedly, this was probably not a one off.  You have a livery who is lying to you, giving out security codes to people you don't know, sub letting your stables/seemingly using your property as a lairage business - with the bonus of having almost free livery on top.

I'd be taking pictures of the horse, wanging a whopping great chain around my gates and taking photos of the horsebox, number plate and driver when they turn up.  If horses are appearing and disappearing in the middle of the night (who has their passports whilst they are staying on your premises?), I may even be thinking about a having a word with the police.   It all sounds decidedly dodgy and wrong on so many fronts - and I'd be making sure I was well and truly distanced from all this just in case stuff should start hitting fans.


----------



## DW Team (23 June 2016)

Crumbs Feeling guilty I would be livid.  Something reads as dodgy on this Horses only staying for a day or two. What about the fact they could be infectious or stollen? Oh and who is looking after said horses? feeding watering and mucking out?  How dare she give third parties your gate code (how many other people has she given the code too).  Who was to say they were not honest and passed on your details to someone else return with the empty lorry and empty your yard and possibly your house too. I would have given her marching orders to have her horse and stuff off after the first time it happened.


----------



## pansymouse (23 June 2016)

gnubee said:



			In your position, whilst there appear to be a number of good reasons to get rid, I would be inclined towards a 'sorry, this arrangement isn't what we need right now. This is your notice, please find somewhere else by x date. 
Ironically giving your very reasonable reasons is much more likely to result in push back and her resenting your 'unfair' decision, and possibly even persuading you to give her another chance. 
You have this deal so you will feel like your horses are looked after and property kept safe whilst you aren't there, and after this I doubt you could feel like that again with this livery in charge.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree with the majority that she's taking the rise this the sound advice I'd be following.  My priority in such situations is to protect the animals and I don't trust sneaky, entitled types not to be vindictive...

I'm assuming if you have a good gate system you also have cameras but if you don't I think they would be a good investment which should be made sooner rather than later.


----------



## alainax (23 June 2016)

Has she been a good livery prior to this? Has this been an uncharacteristic lapse in judgement on her part or the tip of the iceberg of problems? 

Just to play devils advocate... She forgot to poo pick, but did when you asked straight away (albeit not to your standard). She had the horses in the wrong field ( did you explicity say which one they shall be in?) and you never saw her when she was at the yard so presumed she hadn't been. 

If all those things are unusual, I'd just be having a quick word. 

The main issue is bringing Unknown horses into the yard. From the wording of the post it seems it might be just you and her there, and you don't provide services. Is the arrangement a true livery set up, or is she of the impression that she rents the yard rom you. What does the contract say? 

If a true livery, then it's outrageous, I would be expected to get booted of my yard if I done that! However if someone is under the impression that they are renting or sharing a yard, then maybe it's more understandable (not excusable though!) 

Depending on the set up, and how you feel about it all now ,I'd either give her polite notice to leave, or state in no uncertain terms, with contract, the rules of her livery there, which she can like or leave!


----------



## Amymay (23 June 2016)

Guilty? I'd be livid and she'd be gone!


----------



## alison247 (23 June 2016)

alainax said:



			Has she been a good livery prior to this? Has this been an uncharacteristic lapse in judgement on her part or the tip of the iceberg of problems? 

Just to play devils advocate... She forgot to poo pick, but did when you asked straight away (albeit not to your standard). She had the horses in the wrong field ( did you explicity say which one they shall be in?) and you never saw her when she was at the yard so presumed she hadn't been. 

If all those things are unusual, I'd just be having a quick word. 

The main issue is bringing Unknown horses into the yard. From the wording of the post it seems it might be just you and her there, and you don't provide services. Is the arrangement a true livery set up, or is she of the impression that she rents the yard rom you. What does the contract say? 

If a true livery, then it's outrageous, I would be expected to get booted of my yard if I done that! However if someone is under the impression that they are renting or sharing a yard, then maybe it's more understandable (not excusable though!) 

Depending on the set up, and how you feel about it all now ,I'd either give her polite notice to leave, or state in no uncertain terms, with contract, the rules of her livery there, which she can like or leave!
		
Click to expand...

I asked her three times to clear the field of poo but she always was too busy but promised it would get done. One wheelbarrow in the last week.
She was told to use the summer field but we came home to find our rolled and resting winter field being used which is adjacent to the yard (easier to get to) There is so much poo it looks like a track around the edge.
This is not from two horses!!!
I did some facebook history at 3am and she is dealing, she has advertised 14 horses on a Fb equine site this year alone all competition and over 4k.
She must have another yard, her ex is a local SJ.
So not the poor young single mum on benefits who struggles to pay for her horse.
She doesnt work as has a 2 year old child.
Horses still here this morning.
I no longer feel quilty telling her to go!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (23 June 2016)

No don't feel guilty. Get rid.


----------



## Crackerz (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			I asked her three times to clear the field of poo but she always was too busy but promised it would get done. One wheelbarrow in the last week.
She was told to use the summer field but we came home to find our rolled and resting winter field being used which is adjacent to the yard (easier to get to) There is so much poo it looks like a track around the edge.
This is not from two horses!!!
I did some facebook history at 3am and she is dealing, she has advertised 14 horses on a Fb equine site this year alone all competition and over 4k.
She must have another yard, her ex is a local SJ.
So not the poor young single mum on benefits who struggles to pay for her horse.
She doesnt work as has a 2 year old child.
Horses still here this morning.
I no longer feel quilty telling her to go!
		
Click to expand...

WOW!! I am glad the guilt has gone - now put that chain on the gate and get her gone!


----------



## Whoopit (23 June 2016)

In the nicest possible way, you're an idiot!

Change the gate code and tell her the horses - and anybody else's she's keeping on there - have to be off by Friday.

Get shut. Nobody deserves chances when they get to stable in a private yard!


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (23 June 2016)

So she's a dealer, presumably using your yard for overflow horses? 

If she's got access to another yard she can take the current horses away immediately.

She has treated you and your facilities appallingly.


----------



## ihatework (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			I asked her three times to clear the field of poo but she always was too busy but promised it would get done. One wheelbarrow in the last week.
She was told to use the summer field but we came home to find our rolled and resting winter field being used which is adjacent to the yard (easier to get to) There is so much poo it looks like a track around the edge.
This is not from two horses!!!
I did some facebook history at 3am and she is dealing, she has advertised 14 horses on a Fb equine site this year alone all competition and over 4k.
She must have another yard, her ex is a local SJ.
So not the poor young single mum on benefits who struggles to pay for her horse.
She doesnt work as has a 2 year old child.
Horses still here this morning.
I no longer feel quilty telling her to go!
		
Click to expand...

Oh my good god.
Get her out and then a quiet little phone call to the benefits line and the tax man might make you feel a bit better.
This is the sort of lying deceitful runt of humanity I really despise


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2016)

For the future, when she has gone, just a recommendation from me. I do nothing for nothing. I work at a friends yard and I charge her for every hour I do. If I ride one of her horses I pay her for it. Some months we are square, some not but neither of us end up feeling used or taken advantage of. It is much easier.
Good luck getting rid of that woman.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (23 June 2016)

Get rid of this dishonest person, you don't need her in your life. She's abused the trust you had in her & has put your place in jeapody giving out the security number & having unknown people coming & going.

Once she's gone put a call into the benefits agency & they can take a look at her. She will have been doing all these sales without letting them know so they will want to recover money from her & see it goes to someone more deserving. 

https://www.gov.uk/report-benefit-fraud


----------



## Goldenstar (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			I asked her three times to clear the field of poo but she always was too busy but promised it would get done. One wheelbarrow in the last week.
She was told to use the summer field but we came home to find our rolled and resting winter field being used which is adjacent to the yard (easier to get to) There is so much poo it looks like a track around the edge.
This is not from two horses!!!
I did some facebook history at 3am and she is dealing, she has advertised 14 horses on a Fb equine site this year alone all competition and over 4k.
She must have another yard, her ex is a local SJ.
So not the poor young single mum on benefits who struggles to pay for her horse.
She doesnt work as has a 2 year old child.
Horses still here this morning.
I no longer feel quilty telling her to go!
		
Click to expand...

Now you where you are .
Act fast I hope she just realises the game is up and goes with no silliness like trying to prove she has a tenancy .
If she is in an way nasty get legal advice straight away and come down on her  like a ton of bricks .
I would clear the field you think she's used for strange horses of poo and rest it at least three months no saying what nasties have  been pooed on there .
I would keep your horses out get rid of the strange horse and then get all the dust out the stables and wash them down with Virkon.
And watch your back check all your security this is organised deceitful behaviour plan for the worse .


----------



## alainax (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			I asked her three times to clear the field of poo but she always was too busy but promised it would get done. One wheelbarrow in the last week.
She was told to use the summer field but we came home to find our rolled and resting winter field being used which is adjacent to the yard (easier to get to) There is so much poo it looks like a track around the edge.
This is not from two horses!!!
I did some facebook history at 3am and she is dealing, she has advertised 14 horses on a Fb equine site this year alone all competition and over 4k.
She must have another yard, her ex is a local SJ.
So not the poor young single mum on benefits who struggles to pay for her horse.
She doesnt work as has a 2 year old child.
Horses still here this morning.
I no longer feel quilty telling her to go!
		
Click to expand...

Really glad you got your answer and don't feel guilty! Let us know how you get on


----------



## Biglets Mummy (23 June 2016)

This....^^^^^^
Sorry you are going through this OP. You sound a thoroughly nice person who has been used horribly. Get rid asap and hold your head up high as you tell her to sling her lying deceitful hook.xxx


----------



## Damnation (23 June 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			Your mad she would have been gone after the first strange horses arrived.
It's completely unreasonable to give a stranger a gate code .
It's completely unreasonable to bring strange horses from god knows were onto a private yard .
Ring her tomorrow tell her to get her arse down to your house tell her face to face to get horse and her stuff off your yard by the end of the week .
Then watch your back .
Someone who behave like that is not to be trusted .
Bad luck .
		
Click to expand...

This, I would be incredibly concerned about the possibility of infected horses being brought onto your yard. Hopefully she is using your yard as just an overflow and not as a quarentine...



Toffee44 said:



			Change gate code now. That way she has to approach you and at least you know for certain if shes coming up! 

Has dodgy written all over it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Chain the gate.



ihatework said:



			Oh my good god.
Get her out and then a quiet little phone call to the benefits line and the tax man might make you feel a bit better.
This is the sort of lying deceitful runt of humanity I really despise
		
Click to expand...

You can report this sort of thing anonymously, I see Tony_Zapoid has very helpfully posted the link for you - use it!  Also, take screenshots of her advertising. She is selling between 2 - 3 horses a month by what you have seen.

I would also make the police aware if you have concerns for your safety...

ETA: I would be giving her 48hours to leave, since she has access to this "friends" yard and has been doing this "friend" so many favours, she can bl**dy well go there!! Padlock the gates, only allow access at certain times under supervision and if you don't have CCTV, make up some story about someone coming up to fit some and put up a "CCTV in operation" sign on your gate.


----------



## sunnyone (23 June 2016)

Am almost speechless.
If you don't get verbal abuse then you will get tears TAKE NO NOTICE they are just a ploy. Just continue calmly getting shot of her.
Do as others have said re security measures. What a horrible experience!


----------



## ester (23 June 2016)

I would give this person no notice at all. She collects her horse by the end of the day.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 June 2016)

OP, do NOT padlock/chain up electric gates, it will cost you big time if she/others try to force them open with gate code as you will get motors burnt out!
Park a vehicle in front for time being till code is changed.

Padlock anything of HERS up tho 

Best to get her gone, cut your losses (of course pursue for moneys) and pay a couple of teenagers to clear paddocks asap.


----------



## fatpiggy (23 June 2016)

I wondered if she was dealing and now the OP has found the proof.  GET RID GET RID GET RID.  Yes, I would dob her up to the benefits office too - I can't be doing with dishonest people who rip off the taxpayer.  Clean your fields and disinfect the stables from top to bottom because Lord knows what the "visitors" might have been carrying, and she doesn't sound like the sort of person to care.  I also agree that she should be charged rent for the stables extra residents and the cost of changing your security.  If you were to be robbed now and the insurance found out you had effectively given the code to complete strangers, they'd laugh all the way to the bank having refused to pay out.  Get yourself the biggest thickest chain you can find, the sort of thing that you could tow a battle ship with and attach it with the heftiest lock you can lay your hands on (they are known in the trade as ******* off locks because that's all you can do!).  I have no doubt she knows some equally dishonest people who might pay you a visit so get some CCTV coverage and charge her for that too.

I loathe this sort of bottom crawler.


----------



## ihatework (23 June 2016)

Let us know what happens and good luck!


----------



## Lintel (23 June 2016)

OMG.
Op, I'm sure your very kind hearted and laid back clearly but don't take that nonsense get her off your yard asap! 
Alot of yard owners plenty on this forum would have sent her on her merry way along time ago, all the best l, be strong!


----------



## Sprat (23 June 2016)

I have read through this with my mouth hanging open! I can't believe how badly you have been treated.

I second what all other posters have said - serve notice, get some CCTV up, and a quiet call to the benefits people is on the cards I think.

Fingers and toes crossed that it all works out well


----------



## paddy555 (23 June 2016)

have you checked her out on the dodgy dealers FB group? you have to join (but I am sure someone on here must be on and could help you) You may find out more background info from there and if in fact she is dodgy and therefore if your yard is being used to house they dodgy horses.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 June 2016)

I haven't read other replies (deliberately).

As a YO myself I'd be absolutely incandescent.

There are several issues: firstly the issue of bio-security which I am totally anal about. The livery brought horses on to the yard without prior arrangement with the YO, and coming from god-only-knows-where, and put them in the stables used presumably by other horses without isolating them or informing YO, and then swans off with them again. Sounds as fishy as a dead mackerel to me.

Then there is the issue of promising to undertake to see to the yard when YO away; lazy little cow didn't even do the minimum required and basically couldn't be bothered to shift her @rse to do sweet FA. 

But the crunch issue for me would be the compromise of the yard security; that is truly appalling and she frankly needs giving notice ASAP if not sooner.

(Having just skimmed a post above): I'd also try to land her in the soft and smelly and a quiet word to HM Revenue, Benefits Agency etc wouldn't come amiss. 

Change locks and security codes and install CCTV too. Also warn other YO's and anyone in the area.

Um, OP, sorry to be nagging, BUT before you replace this livery with another, and please excuse me for saying this, but you really might need to review your yard situation and be a little tougher with people.......... did this woman have a livery contract for example? Do you have a list of "rules" for the yard?? Sorry to say this, but you may need to grow a rather thicker skin and be a little less taken-in by people, yes you have obviously got a heart of gold but there's always people that will take advantage.


----------



## nikkimariet (23 June 2016)

They would be denied all access with immediate effect if it was my yard.


----------



## Deltic Blue (23 June 2016)

nikkimariet said:



			They would be denied all access with immediate effect if it was my yard.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree!
Not a chance would I be letting them back on the yard if it was my yard!
They'd have to contact to arrange collection of her things and horse, then bill her for the care of her horse during that time.


----------



## OWLIE185 (23 June 2016)

Apart from the infections and diseases the unknown horses could bring in to your yard and pass on to your horses.
I would not let her have her horse back until she has either paid you for the stabling and/or cleared the fields of Poo.
I would also ask to see the passports of the horses concerned.


----------



## laura_nash (23 June 2016)

You poor thing!

Not sure if anyone else has mentioned this, but alongside the possibility of infection it is highly likely your field and horse now have resistant worms.  I would have a chat with a vet or someone from Westgate Labs or similar, I suspect you need to do a resistance test for your horse (redworm and tapeworm) and will need to rest the field for at least 6 months even if the poo is cleared - ideally you would graze with sheep or have a silage cut taken.


----------



## ozpoz (23 June 2016)

nikkimariet said:



			They would be denied all access with immediate effect if it was my yard.
		
Click to expand...

And mine. This is outrageous.


----------



## ozpoz (23 June 2016)

nikkimariet said:



			They would be denied all access with immediate effect if it was my yard.
		
Click to expand...

And mine. This is outrageous.
H+H blip has made me repeat myself : )


----------



## pixie (23 June 2016)

As a yard owner I would echo the above and say off the yard by end of the day.


----------



## OWLIE185 (23 June 2016)

I can't believe the cheek of the woman!


----------



## Goldenstar (23 June 2016)

OWLIE185 said:



			I can't believe the cheek of the woman!
		
Click to expand...

It's awful and there's nothing worse than realising you have been used and conned .


----------



## alison247 (23 June 2016)

No sign of livery.
I have given the squatter some hay. She has now been here nearly 48 hrs stuck in a stable with no view of any other horses.
I have called the livery and told her to come here now, her answer she has been busy.
She says she is trying to arrange transport????????
Gate is padlocked so she will have to call us to let her in.


----------



## Annagain (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			No sign of livery.
I have given the squatter some hay. She has now been here nearly 48 hrs stuck in a stable with no view of any other horses.
I have called the livery and told her to come here now, her answer she has been busy.
She says she is trying to arrange transport????????
Gate is padlocked so she will have to call us to let her in.
		
Click to expand...

Well done you. Stay strong!


----------



## crabbymare (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			No sign of livery.
I have given the squatter some hay. She has now been here nearly 48 hrs stuck in a stable with no view of any other horses.
I have called the livery and told her to come here now, her answer she has been busy.
She says she is trying to arrange transport????????
Gate is padlocked so she will have to call us to let her in.
		
Click to expand...

immediate transport = bridle and lunge rein with her leading the horse. she needs to be gone with the one in the stable tonight and if it was me therre would be a bill for stabling to be paid when she removes the horse. she is a total p1sstaker and has compleyely taken you and your trust for granted and abused it thinking you would not be there.


----------



## Queenbee (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			No sign of livery.
I have given the squatter some hay. She has now been here nearly 48 hrs stuck in a stable with no view of any other horses.
I have called the livery and told her to come here now, her answer she has been busy.
She says she is trying to arrange transport????????
Gate is padlocked so she will have to call us to let her in.
		
Click to expand...


Have you informed her that she needs to remove all the horses?  I am afraid under the circumstances I would not be hanging around waiting to speak face to face at her Liberty, I would be calling/texting and demanding she remove her horses and the interloper with immediate effect


----------



## alison247 (23 June 2016)

she is here now with a hired horsebox. my oh is dealing with it


----------



## Damnation (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			she is here now with a hired horsebox. my oh is dealing with it
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed she leaves without incident.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			she is here now with a hired horsebox. my oh is dealing with it
		
Click to expand...

Great. Now OP you stay strong and firm. DON'T be tempted to be "nice" and/or "helpful". Think yourself into "Bitch" mode OK.........


----------



## Nasicus (23 June 2016)

How is it going OP?


----------



## Tyssandi (23 June 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Change the gate code and give her set times to attend until evicted  &#55357;&#56881;
		
Click to expand...

This^

  very dodgy bringing strange horses onto your yard with god knows what skin diseases or ailments.

 I would give her till the end of tomorrow and say if her stuff and the horses are not gone, you reserve the right to put all her stuff the other side of the gate including the horses.   


We had a dodgy mother and daughter here once , did not pay her rent all excuses under the sun,  horse disappeared to the so called vet ( lies) and never came back.  Her name was Karen with  a tall daughter with buck teeth  we then found out later she stole horses to sell and she left a dead colt on the muckhill.

We found because they had accidentally left the previous owners details on the back of the form, and the  company  was called and they contacted the old owner  and they said "She did not buy my horse she stole it".

 Change the locks and make sure you have someone you can trust with you all the time in case they come back at night


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 June 2016)

Um......... (sorry should have posted this with my earlier one), OP not trying to frighten you but it may pay you to get the vet in and have a look-see at the other horses on the yard as well, if this livery does leave satisfactorily. 

Also as someone else has said, you may need to consider pasture management also.

Personally I'd be getting a spray-pack and disinfecting out her stables too, I wouldn't take any chances.

I don't know whereabouts in the country you are OP, but in my area (East Devon) there's been an outbreak of Atypical Strangles...... seriously, you cannot be too careful.


----------



## Nasicus (23 June 2016)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Um......... (sorry should have posted this with my earlier one), OP not trying to frighten you but it may pay you to get the vet in and have a look-see at the other horses on the yard as well, if this livery does leave satisfactorily. 

Also as someone else has said, you may need to consider pasture management also.

Personally I'd be getting a spray-pack and disinfecting out her stables too, I wouldn't take any chances.

I don't know whereabouts in the country you are OP, but in my area (East Devon) there's been an outbreak of Atypical Strangles...... seriously, you cannot be too careful.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this would be one of my concerns too! There's a lot of it about at the moment, can never be too careful!


----------



## alison247 (23 June 2016)

GONE!
My OH went out and let her in.
She was contrite, no apology or explanation.
She just said I have come to get my horses. Good said my husband.
She then told him its cost her a fortune to hire the horsebox and she has to drive them to Hampshire now as nowhere in Kent for them to go. AND her gran died yesterday.
She has taken my large 6ft blanket trunk as she had all her gear in it and said she will give us a tenner for it when she comes back to muck out the 48hrs worth of mucky stable and poo pick.
I BET!!!


----------



## Nasicus (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			GONE!
My OH went out and let her in.
She was contrite, no apology or explanation.
She just said I have come to get my horses. Good said my husband.
She then told him its cost her a fortune to hire the horsebox and she has to drive them to Hampshire now as nowhere in Kent for them to go. AND her gran died yesterday.
She has taken my large 6ft blanket trunk as she had all her gear in it and said she will give us a tenner for it when she comes back to muck out the 48hrs worth of mucky stable and poo pick.
I BET!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hah! Chance will be a fine thing! Whilst I would have made her take her stuff out, I can imagine for you, it's worth losing the box just to be rid of her!


----------



## Annagain (23 June 2016)

The trunk is small fry in comparison. Well done to you and OH. 
Assuming your horses are now in the summer field, could you harrow the winter paddock rather than collecting all the poo? Not ideal I know, but if there's that much there, removing it might be too much work? That's of course, assuming she doesn't come back to do it. Why do I assume that?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 June 2016)

Oh good, a satisfactory outcome.

Now OP, PLEASE take action to make sure you don't get put in this same position again. Am not trying to patronise or teach granny to suck eggs here, or in any way to be critical. BUT sometimes gal you just gotta Woman-Up and grow some...

Firstly: you and OH make sure that ALL gates, locks, and combinations are changed ASAP. Yes it may cost you, and yes it will be hassle, but deffo worth it.

Second: clear out EVERYTHING in the stables which she's used, I mean everything. Then go get a spray-pack and bung some suitable disinfectant in, and go round the place well. You cannot be too careful.

Third: worm both your horses and that of your remaining liveries as well and ensure that you have a policy in place re. future worming & pasture management, be that worm counts, regular worming, or whatever, as long as there is a regime in place which EVERYONE on the yard must adhere to. 

Fourth: isolate ANY horses that may have been in contact with those that have been coming and going. Get the vet to check if ANY concerns.

Fifth: remove any remaining poo from fields and if possible get some sheep or cattle to graze-off the fields. 

Sixth: firm-up your arrangements at your yard. If you are intending to get another livery to fill the space of this one then institute some rules: i.e. Contract must be signed prior to putting horses in; any new horses introduced to the yard must be approved first by YO; no new horses without due notice and ALL new horses without exception to be quarantined/isolated when first brought on the yard. NO visitors other than by prior arrangement/permission; and NO giving out of confidential security details such as security no's to gates etc.

Lastly: being a YO is frequently not an easy task, you are expected to please everyone and offend no-one, and as OP has seen this isn't always easy. But determine to be perhaps a little more professionally detached in any future dealings with liveries, not easy especially if you live on site, and a rule I have frequently broken in the past, BUT with some people they mistake this "nice-ness" for you being a pushover, which OP is what has patently happened with this troublesome livery you've had. Start off by being strict starchy and efficient would be my advice - if you get a good livery you can always unbutton a little later on if you so wish, but don't be in a rush to do it. Have yard rules and stick to them! If you ARE in the position of needing additional help around the place occasionally then my advice would be to get someone in from outside to do the tasks rather than ask a livery as this is where boundaries get blurred and you get in the situation you have been in.

Keep things crisp and professional - and detached - would be my advice. You have a kind nature and obviously someone has taken advantage of that, and you need to protect yourself for the future


----------



## Fidgety (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			She has taken my large 6ft blanket trunk as she had all her gear in it and said she will give us a tenner for it when she comes back to muck out the 48hrs worth of mucky stable and poo pick.
I BET!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well if I were a bookie, I wouldn't give you great odds on that happening .   That said, the relief of having her off your property now must be worth a hundred trunks and a days worth of clearing fields and stables.

I'd certainly be following MJA2BT's 7 stage plan of action (alongside sticking pins into a doll and dobbing her in to DWP)


----------



## Rollin (23 June 2016)

Only just seen this thread, however, if she has been leaving horses on your yard, she should have handed over their passports, which should be with a horse AT ALL TIMES, except when hacking out or being led to turnout.  You could have reported her to Trading Standards, who may in any case be interested in her activities!!


----------



## Goldenstar (23 June 2016)

Well done , 
Let's hope it's all over bar the cleaning up .
Don't harrow in the poo if you think it belongs the strangers lift it and rest the paddock .
Muck out clean and disinfect the stables and then have an deep breath and put it behind you .


----------



## Fjord (23 June 2016)

Thank goodness she's gone, I hope you can relax now. You sound like a really nice person and it's terrible that she took advantage of you like that.


----------



## Queenbee (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			GONE!
My OH went out and let her in.
She was contrite, no apology or explanation.
She just said I have come to get my horses. Good said my husband.
She then told him its cost her a fortune to hire the horsebox and she has to drive them to Hampshire now as nowhere in Kent for them to go. AND her gran died yesterday.
She has taken my large 6ft blanket trunk as she had all her gear in it and said she will give us a tenner for it when she comes back to muck out the 48hrs worth of mucky stable and poo pick.
I BET!!!
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I think you have been entirely unreasonable and incredibly cynical.... I think you should call her up and invite her back, poor dear she is clearly struggling.  You should offer her free livery, use of your own stables too and offer to do all chores.

Shame on you!  

So glad she is gone OP, what a piece of work! Good riddance!!


----------



## cobgoblin (23 June 2016)

I wonder how many times that granny has died?


----------



## Tronk (23 June 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Change the gate code and give her set times to attend until evicted  &#128561;
		
Click to expand...

This- and don't feel guilty, she's taking the p***!


----------



## Fidgety (23 June 2016)

cobgoblin said:



			I wonder how many times that granny has died?
		
Click to expand...

<Inhales mouthful of wine>


----------



## alison247 (23 June 2016)

Queenbee said:



			Personally, I think you have been entirely unreasonable and incredibly cynical.... I think you should call her up and invite her back, poor dear she is clearly struggling.  You should offer her free livery, use of your own stables too and offer to do all chores.

Shame on you!  

So glad she is gone OP, what a piece of work! Good riddance!!
		
Click to expand...

God I read the irst line and I believed you! But thanks every one who believed, I felt I was wrong in thinking her behavior was not normal. I genuinely think she feels it was OK as she was so matter of fact about it. Not even bothered when she turned up. She said but I only gave the code to the horse transporter!!!!! And to your boyfriend, and to your Mum, and to you child's father etc etc etc


----------



## alison247 (23 June 2016)

cobgoblin said:



			I wonder how many times that granny has died?
		
Click to expand...

It is not the first time she has talked about sick granny, every time she doesn't come up for a few days and last weekend she text back after four days of no show saying Gran was sick. Who knows? She certainly didn't look upset this afternoon.


----------



## Queenbee (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			God I read the irst line and I believed you! But thanks every one who believed, I felt I was wrong in thinking her behavior was not normal. I genuinely think she feels it was OK as she was so matter of fact about it. Not even bothered when she turned up. She said but I only gave the code to the horse transporter!!!!! And to your boyfriend, and to your Mum, and to you child's father etc etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha Alison, stick around and you will get used to my sick sense of humor   Really chuffed you are shot of her, descriptive words  for that one are running through my head that would get me banned!!

Looking forward to updates of peace and happiness from your yard from now on!! x


----------



## Tyssandi (23 June 2016)

alison247 said:



			GONE!
 she has to drive them to Hampshire now as nowhere in Kent for them to go. !
		
Click to expand...


God help Hampshire - Hampshire livery yards be warned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alison247 (23 June 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			God help Hampshire - Hampshire livery yards be warned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to expand...

Her boyfriend has a field there!!


----------



## sunnyone (24 June 2016)

Gran sick/died = more lies repeated in my book. Done to get the sympathy card.

Hampshire, also a lie unless BF has family there who can oversee horses whilst he's in Kent with her. Even just driving round the M25 from Woolwich to Basingstoke takes an hour and that's the shortest route you can use as Surrey and Sussex inconveniently get in the way with other routes. Is she really taking "her" horse there? Cynical face!
Thank God she's gone from you.


----------

